# Umzug einer Datenbank unter Oracle 9i



## casa74 (5. September 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

Stehe hier vor einem Problem und hoffe daß mir einer von euch helfen kann.

Und zwar, habe ich hier eine Oracle 9i Installation
von der ich eine Datenbank in eine andere Oracle 9i Installation auf einem anderen Server kopieren möchte.

Unter MSSQL gibts es ja dafür so etwas wie Abhängen / Anhängen u.s.w.
Nur leider scheint mir die Vorgehensweise bei Oracle doch wesentlich komplizierter,
und da ich so ziemlich am Anfang mit meiner Oracle-Erfahrung stehe, könnte ich etwas Hilfe sehr gut gebrauchen .

Kann mir da jemand helfen oder mir zumindest mal einen kleinen Ansatz liefern ?

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus



Gruß

Casa74


----------



## Nico Graichen (5. September 2007)

Hi

einfachste Variante (die mir einfällt)
Auf Instanz A in der Kommandozeile exp aufrufen und die entsprechenden Daten exportieren und anschließend auf Instanz B mit imp die Daten wieder importieren


----------



## casa74 (5. September 2007)

Hallo Niggo,

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

Habe es direkt ausprobiert.

Die Datenbank von Instanz A habe ich mit exp exportieren können.
Ich erhalte dann eine ExportDatei, die ich dann auf den anderen Server kopiere.

Dort wähle ich dann imp in der DosBox und auch dort läuft scheinbar alles wie geschmiert.
Zumindest wird er Vorgang mit einer positiven Meldung abgeschlossen.

Allerdings kann ich die Datenbank mit dem Enterprise Manager nicht finden.

Habe ich da etwas vergessen ?


----------



## dbwizard (10. September 2007)

casa74 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Niggo,
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.
> 
> ...



- Wie lautet deine Befehlszeile für den Import ? hast du den DB User in der Zieltabelle schon angelegt gehabt ? 


Gruss


----------



## mschuetzda (10. September 2007)

Hallo,
der EnterpriseManager (EM) zeigt dir eine "Datenbank" (DB) nur an, wenn Du für die DB eine eigene Instanz angelegt hast oder übers netz auf eine andere DB zugreifst und dafür ein Connectabschnitt in der TNSNAMES.ORA Datei definiert ist.

Deinen User bzw. Deine Daten  findes Du unter:
    Sicherheit - Benutzer
dort bitte kontrollieren, dass dieser Benutzer auch wirklich existiert.
Dann kannst Du unter: Schema - DeinBenutzername
dessen Tabellen bzw. alle seine Objekte finden.
Was Du als Datenbank bezeichnest ist unter Oracle ein Schema innerhalb einer DB und eine DB kann x Schemas (Schematas? / Schemen?) besitzen.

Hast Du beim Import auch die Option FROMUSER abc TOUSER xyz benutz falls sich die Benutzernamen unterscheiden?

Hast Du beim Import evtl. den User SYS oder SYSTEM angegeben? Dann findest Du deine Objekte dort! (Diese solltet Du dann löschen und neu mit dem richtigen Benutzer importieren.
 mfg


----------



## casa74 (12. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal herzlichen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten.
Und entschuldigt daß ich mich erst jetzt zurück melde.

Tatsächlich ist es mit gelungen eine Datenbank von 9i nach 10g mittels exp und imp
zu übertragen.
Habe auf der Zieldatenbank alles so gebaut wie in der Quelldatenbank.
Also User,Tablespaces u.s.w !

Den Exp und IMP mache ich mit Kommandozeilen Tool !

Eine Frage hätte ich da aber noch.

Habe nämlich jetzt denn Fall daß unter 9i mehrere Datenbanken laufen.

Wie kann ich per exp nun die auswählen die mich interressiert ?

Konnte den Erfolg leider nicht reproduzieren seitdem ich auf der Quellseite eine weitere Datenbank erstellt habe !


Vielen Dank im vorraus  und beste Grüße

Casa74


----------



## dbwizard (14. September 2007)

casa74 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich da aber noch.
> 
> ...



- Wir lösen dies mit Shell-Scripten, welche das entsprechende Environment für die jeweilige Instanz setzten (Also ORACLE_HOME, PAHT$, SID etc). Wenn du willst, kann ich mal so ein Script dir zusenden, sind allerding LINUX - spezifische, sollten sich aber einfach auf Windows anpassen lassen, falls notwendig)



gruss



Gruss


----------

